# Portable fencing



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

So I'm trying to figure out a way to fence in a 'ring' to take on the road with me. Any ideas on how to set that up?


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

How large in diameter and how tall would you want the fencing to be? What would you use the ring for? 

I have ideas, but they would need refinement depending on your answers


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Just looking for a mild barrier for agility stuff. Open to many ideas. Something I could carry in my car...


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Construction fencing like this? http://www.globalindustrial.ca/p/sa...x8ituB0WYD76VezW4dv7Eav9nAL-mr3nvQaAgvn8P8HAQ

Just roll it up when you're done.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I have 3ft tall garden fencing. With the metal posts it's actually kind of heavy and not super portable. I have a 40'x40' area fenced in and I certainly couldn't move that much fence by myself or set it up in a new location. I think it's the posts that are going to make it awkward and heavy. Once you figure out the right posts then there are plenty of options for lightweight plastic mesh at the hardware store


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

My friend uses plastic mesh garden fence about 3 foot tall with plastic stakes. She lives in a town house so puts up the fencing to work in the back common areas then takes it down and rolls it up when she's done. Seems portable enough. I bought some to fence off half our yard and keep one side strictly for training.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

kadylady said:


> My friend uses plastic mesh garden fence about 3 foot tall with plastic stakes. She lives in a town house so puts up the fencing to work in the back common areas then takes it down and rolls it up when she's done. Seems portable enough. I bought some to fence off half our yard and keep one side strictly for training.


I think plastic stakes is probably key. Ours are metal and they get awkward and heavy quickly.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

my weave poles are just pvc pipe with a plastic tent stake shoved inside it...


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Just looking for a mild barrier for agility stuff. Open to many ideas. Something I could carry in my car...


 If safety is not so much a concern and you're looking for a mainly "visual" barrier, what about using nylon rope with poles or stakes, similar to what's used at some outdoor trials. Set up and tear down would be quick and easy, and it would coil up and store neatly in your car. Simple, and inexpensive too.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I ordered electric netting for my horses. It does not have to be electrified if you do not want. Funny thing is it keeps the dogs in/out depending on the circumstance. I saw this once on the news because a person was using it for goats to help keep the highways sides areas clear of grass. I do take it down and am able to move the area around easily and set up an area really fast. It rolls up small and is easy/light to carry around. It does come in different sizes/heights https://www.premier1supplies.com/fencing.php?species_id=2


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I would just use the plastic electric fence posts that have the metal point on and some type of snow fencing or plastic garden fence. That is what we use around our outdoor Agility trial rings. Most trials use it around their rings now that used to just use a couple of ropes.


----------

